# You Can Do It, We can't help



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright, I'm in...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

some more...


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ......that's missing nail plates. :whistling


Yeah. That too. But it was behind a FG unit, can we let that one slide? Lol. 
Anything else?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Alright SS, I surrender!
That double trap is the bomb!
Is 2 better than none?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Alright SS, I surrender!
> That double trap is the bomb!
> Is 2 better than none?


X2 That is a classic!!!!!!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> X2 That is a classic!!!!!!


You've never seen a text book double trap system before?:whistling Very very common on the Galapagos Islands.:thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i have never laughed as hard, and i found out i am not a hack after all,

i think after seeing this stuff i would just pack up my tools and call it a day. i can't compete with these guys. id have 8 trips into town for the right piece when i could of done that?


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

New basement entryway


----------



## SeanInOnt (Jan 7, 2011)

Same contractor, diff sites....first two pics are of windows that were ordered too big and ran thru table saw

Second two are trough brackets...5/8 zinc screws 5 ft apart! Keep in mind we get substantial snow here.

I've cleaned up 4 jobs this year from this guy (2010)..


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

SeanInOnt said:


> Same contractor, diff sites....first two pics are of windows that were ordered too big and ran thru table saw
> 
> Second two are trough brackets...5/8 zinc screws 5 ft apart! Keep in mind we get substantial snow here.
> 
> I've cleaned up 4 jobs this year from this guy (2010)..


Are those shingles also flush with the drip edge instead of having an overhang?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Craftsman Jay said:


> The first is a subtle mistake that is often overlooked by DIY'ers and "professional" plumbers alike. It's a dry-vent.
> 
> The second is just lazy. No joist in the way. They didn't even clean up the shavings from the vent pipe before they put the tub in!


Besides the lack of nail plates the friggin san tee is turned the wrong way.:no:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> X2 That is a classic!!!!!!


 That is nice, but I have to wonder what is wrong with the people that never done this kind of work before, I mean wouldn't you stop and think, hmm how does it look at Mom's house? or my house or any other house? I had a kid where I used to work they sent him out by himself to install a vanity, he put it in upside down with the toe kick up and then actually hacked it up to fit the top on. Maybe that's how it looked at his house?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> That is nice, but I have to wonder what is wrong with the people that never done this kind of work before, I mean wouldn't you stop and think, hmm how does it look at Mom's house? or my house or any other house? *I had a kid* where I used to work they sent him out by himself to install a vanity, he put it in upside down with the toe kick up and then actually *hacked it up* to fit the top on. Maybe that's how it looked at his house?


Oooh.......a hack in training, nice.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Oooh.......a hack in training, nice.


 OK I get your point. I have installed more sinks then I care to count. I may have slightly hacked a few things in my youth (more years ago than I care to count) but never as bad as some of these. Which is my point if you are not sure, ask someone, look around, don't just assume "good enough". Sometimes things even have written directions for installation and no one bothers to read them:confused1:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

*DIY Framing*

I am not sure what in the world this HO was thinking. Maybe he just had met his framing material budget and couldn't afford any more lumber.









I like the elbow room









The framing around the shower. And if you notice there is a vent pipe that is rusted out. This came from the HWH. Apparently they had a HWH in the crawl, went to replace and could not get a unit small enough to replace. So they installed in the laundry room and ran the exhaust vent up, over and down to the HVAC exhaust. Needless to say the thing never vented and the moisture rusted the thing clean through. I am not sure how long the Heater and the HWH vented into the home, but I would figure it to be many years.









"Top plate? Top plate? We don't need no stinking top plate!"

"Level? I don't need one, I just eyeball it."


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Was that clean out buried behind the shower wall too?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Was that clean out buried behind the shower wall too?


Nope. You can access it 180° from the utility room. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Was that clean out buried behind the shower wall too?



Oh yeah, that too. I corrected that as well and turned it into the crawl for access.

The vent pipe for the sink was siliconed together, no glue. It was also pitched toward the sink. There was so much wrong with this one.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> OK I get your point. I have installed more sinks then I care to count. I may have slightly hacked a few things in my youth (more years ago than I care to count) but never as bad as some of these. Which is my point if you are not sure, ask someone, look around, don't just assume "good enough". Sometimes things even have written directions for installation and no one bothers to read them:confused1:


We all have hacked a time or two.:whistling I was just picking on ya a little. I do agree with you on educating yourself about something if you are not sure about how to do it. It sure saves a lot of headaches and speaks volumes about you.:thumbsup: If we can all look back on jobs that we did years ago and see how much we have improved over the years, then that definately shows that we desire to do better and have never stopped learning.

I could never understand how a person could live with themselves hacking the same way for many many years and be satisfied with it.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

OK I'll play.... I posted these before but they are worth a laugh......


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I like it better that way. Lol. And I don't think the wallpaper was even glued. 

Luaun?

I think they missed a spot. I should of tiled too. Not enough time.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

love the wrong size windows...lots of rental owners around here do that..then just osb over the gaps and dont even try to blend the siding


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

been a few days since i seen anything really bad...did run into were someone put in a 25a fuse in a disconnect that was on a 15 a breaker

cooked a few wires before the breaker tripped


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Been a while. Some old, some new. Some of this was just customer neglect. Like under the window. It rotted out all the plywood. I could of just pushed the asbestos siding right off.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

The house that the pic of the auto vent was taken, there was a live outlet behind a plastic surround. No wires stapled, run and squeezed anywhere! 

I blame some of the cheap HO's as much as the contractors. They don't realize it'll cost them more in the end. But they'll cheap it out again, usually.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

William James said:


> The house that the pic of the auto vent was taken, there was a live outlet behind a plastic surround. No wires stapled, run and squeezed anywhere!
> 
> I blame some of the cheap HO's as much as the contractors. They don't realize it'll cost them more in the end. But they'll cheap it out again, usually.


Agreed, a few years ago we fixed a rotted out bathroom floor where the only thing holding the toilet up was the 3" pvc drain. Now you cant tell me everyday when you go in there to drop a duece that you didnt notice you were looking into the crawlspace. maybe they liked it, no need for a dustpan just sweep it down the hole.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

:jester:

I know I know, I would never make it as a hand model.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

davitk said:


> :jester:
> 
> I know I know, I would never make it as a hand model.


That's like a $.75 replacement part from Autozone! :jester:


----------

